# Falling in Love is Like Owning a Dog



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I've been looking for readings for my wedding ceremony and ran across this one. It made me smile so I thought I'd share it with you all. 

*Falling in love is like owning a dog
an epithalamion by Taylor Mali*

First of all, it's a big responsibility, 
especially in a city like New York. 
So think long and hard before deciding on love. 
On the other hand, love gives you a sense of security: 
when you're walking down the street late at night 
and you have a leash on love 
ain't no one going to mess with you. 
Because crooks and muggers think love is unpredictable. 
Who knows what love could do in its own defense?

On cold winter nights, love is warm. 
It lies between you and lives and breathes 
and makes funny noises. 
Love wakes you up all hours of the night with its needs. 
It needs to be fed so it will grow and stay healthy.
Love doesn't like being left alone for long. 
But come home and love is always happy to see you. 
It may break a few things accidentally in its passion for life, 
but you can never be mad at love for long.

Is love good all the time? No! No! 
Love can be bad. Bad, love, bad! Very bad love.

Love makes messes. 
Love leaves you little surprises here and there. 
Love needs lots of cleaning up after. 
Sometimes you just want to get love fixed. 
Sometimes you want to roll up a piece of newspaper 
and swat love on the nose, 
not so much to cause pain, 
just to let love know Don't you ever do that again!

Sometimes love just wants to go for a nice long walk. 
Because love loves exercise. 
It runs you around the block and leaves you panting. 
It pulls you in several different directions at once, 
or winds around and around you 
until you're all wound up and can't move.

But love makes you meet people wherever you go. 
People who have nothing in common but love 
stop and talk to each other on the street.

Throw things away and love will bring them back, 
again, and again, and again. 
But most of all, love needs love, lots of it. 
And in return, love loves you and never stops.


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

Very sweet and very true...Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh how cute Lina. See Kubrick's just waiting for his shot in the limelight at your wedding!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

What a wonderful poem!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

That's so lovely, Carolina. Thanks for sharing. Is Kubrick getting a tux for your nuptial? :biggrin1:


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Very cute Carolina! And so true


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Great poem! And as one who has been married 26 yrs I can testify that it is true 

I love the signature pic of Kubrick, it's so appropriate to the poem!


----------

